# Now is a good time to look for PYO wood



## dw1305 (13 Feb 2020)

Hi all, 
Because we are into a run of stormy weather now is a good time to see if you can pick up some fallen dead Oak (_Quercus_) branches, or roots from windthrown trees. 

I keep an eye out for accessible <"Stag-headed Oaks">, like the one below. 



 

You won't get any really "twisty" wood, but for the larger tank you should be able to find suitable bits.

cheers Darrel


----------



## si walker (4 Jun 2020)

Hi Darrel.
Thanks for that bit of info.
So I can keep an eye out for dead wood. Dried out, sun bleached bits. 
Then i guess they can be soaked and used as is?

Cheers!
Simon


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jun 2020)

Hi all,





si walker said:


> So I can keep an eye out for dead wood. Dried out, sun bleached bits. Then i guess they can be soaked and used as is?


Yes just give a quick brush and use as is. If it is Oak it may well sink straight away without needing soaking.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (4 Jun 2020)

Hi @dw1305 

Thanks for the info, Darrel.

The photo looks as if it was taken in Windsor Great Park. One of the roads that connects Bracknell and Windsor has a view (and trees) that look uncannily like the view in your photo!

Why is _Quercus_ of particular interest?

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





jaypeecee said:


> The photo looks as if it was taken in Windsor Great Park


<"Thakeham, W. Sussex"> apparently. 

It it is definitely a <"park land Oak">.





jaypeecee said:


> Why is _Quercus_ of particular interest?


Three reasons really:

Oaks are common in fields across the UK.
They naturally go through <"cycles of crown death and re-growth">, but now many are in poor condition, and stag-headed, due to  inconsiderate ploughing.
Oak heart wood is naturally hard, heavy and <"rot resistant">.
You don't get much in the way of tannins from these branches, but you can easily get those from fallen Oak leaves or acorn cups.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (4 Jun 2020)

Hi @dw1305

Many thanks, Darrel.


dw1305 said:


> You don't get much in the way of tannins from these branches, but you can easily get those from fallen Oak leaves or acorn cups.



I have a large carrier bag full of well-dried Oak leaves. Does their composition differ significantly from Catappa leaves (of which I also have a few)? Are Catappa leaves in any way superior for tank use compared with Oak leaves? I have the PFK 'free tank decor' article from some time ago but I don't think it answers this question. And I also have one of Steinberg's papers.

On the subject of Oak trees, we have a Bonsai Oak in our garden that was grown from an acorn that had fallen off one of the Oak trees blown down in the 1987 storm. It's a bit of a keepsake, to use an old term.

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





jaypeecee said:


> I have a large carrier bag full of well-dried Oak leaves. Does their composition differ significantly from Catappa leaves (of which I also have a few)? Are Catappa leaves in any way superior for tank use compared with Oak leaves?


I'm too mean with my money to buy <"_Terminalia catappa"> _ leaves, so I don't have any practical experience with them.

I can pick up <"Alder cones">, Oak, <"Magnolia and Loquat leaves"> with minimal effort, so I would need some persuading that Indian Almond Leaves offer advantages they don't.

I'd be pretty happy that Oak leaves are, at least, as good as any of the alternatives.  Have a look at <"Colin Dunlop's"> article <"All the leaves are brown">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (4 Jun 2020)

I heard the leading authority on this matter, Dr Christian Steinberg, say in an interview... You can throw a hand full of dried pine needles in your tank and it does wonder...  They tested it...


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 Jun 2020)

dw1305 said:


> I can pick up <"Alder cones">, Oak, <"Magnolia and Loquat leaves"> with minimal effort, so I would need some persuading that Indian Almond Leaves offer advantages they don't.


The marketing tells us that  Indian Almond Leaves are what the top Betta breeders in Thailand use.
I wouldn't be surprised if they use them for the same reason you use what you do; there's a big tree in the local park or woods and they can get them for nothing.


----------

